# Critique Dutch Warmblood X



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

Hi all!

So i'm looking for my next 3'6+ Hunter/Jumper prospect and i found this guy and i wanted to know what you thought of him.
Dutch Warmblood Quarter Horse Cross Gelding.
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1700448 - Dutch Warmblood Cross












 
I personally, do not like how the owner rides him at all. So i tried to look past that.
Critique away!


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1717036 - Monopoly
http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_video.php?form_horse_id=1717036
Also possibly this guy
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1658682 - Rowan
or him!
Thanks so much.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Not a fan of the first horse, especially for H/J. The rider has overflexed the horse and rides him way behind the vertical. This is a hard habit to break in a horse. Also the "dressage" she is demonstrating is very incorrect....more habits to undo. Possible jumper talent.

The second grey has the same habit of diving behind the vertical. Not terribly tight with the knees, but shows promise as a jumper with proper training. The canter is a bit choppy.


The third...hard to tell with just a photo.

Are you close enough to try any of them?


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

Thank you for your response Allison!

I am close enough to try either one of them, none are to terribly far away.

The grey was my personal favorite, and with more jumping training i thought his jump and knees would continue to get better.

Do you think he'd be worth the look?


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, definitely go look and ride. That is a win-win. It's always good to get on every horse you can. Every one has plenty to teach a rider.

And yes, gridwork and other exercises can improve knees. I saw something I liked in its jump efforts. I think the horse might be a bit strong, so take some gloves. The fact that the horse is only trotted into jumps may mean it is either strong or quite green (my guess). It does need work on balancing. Overall, I like the horse.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The horse in video looks very nice but the rider needs to let him flex his neck, she is impeding his movement severely. More than once I saw her sawing his mouth. I would try him out, looks to have good movement from behind if someone would collect him properly instead of capping the toothpaste up tighter. All his energy is oozing out the wrong way.


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

Allison Finch said:


> Yes, definitely go look and ride. That is a win-win. It's always good to get on every horse you can. Every one has plenty to teach a rider.
> 
> And yes, gridwork and other exercises can improve knees. I saw something I liked in its jump efforts. I think the horse might be a bit strong, so take some gloves. The fact that the horse is only trotted into jumps may mean it is either strong or quite green (my guess). It does need work on balancing. Overall, I like the horse.


Alright thank you, my guess is he is quite green to jumps, though he may be strong as well. 
But great, I will contact the owner and ask her some questions. Thank you again!


waresbear said:


> The horse in video looks very nice but the rider needs to let him flex his neck, she is impeding his movement severely. More than once I saw her sawing his mouth. I would try him out, looks to have good movement from behind if someone would collect him properly instead of capping the toothpaste up tighter. All his energy is oozing out the wrong way.


Definately agreed, the rider was riding him incorrectly. I might just contact her as well too, doesnt hurt to ask some questions.
Thank you!


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Not going to lie, I'm not a fan of the first horse. The way he jumps, the way he's ridden... just not a huge fan.
I do really like the gray- he just seems a little unsure about jumping, but the way he moves and his whole 'try' reminds me a little of Sonny- he may not know how to do it, but he's going to give it his all- and I think he'd be a good little project for you. Plus, I love the chunkiness. 

The third (video link for AF &/or anyone else: Horses For Sale
he's the first horse)
's kinda concerns me- no video of him jumping, just stills from the front, and he seems like he's rushy at the canter in the one video they have, plus his transition from the trot to the canter was rushed and scrambly... he sort of reminds me of Rainy, and if that's what you're looking for, awesome, here it is. But I like the grey better personally. Also, he's got two different prices, a $3,000 negotiable or a $3,500 firm? Maybe they haven't updated the site for a while. 

JMO, you know I've got your back regardless!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't know much about prospective jumpers and such, but I am in love with Monopoly (the gray). He actually reminds me a lot of my boy (only older and filled out, obviously) with the way he moves. If I was the one looking between the three, I would definitely try out Monopoly.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I think the DWB would be a completely different horse with a different rider. However, with all the work he needs, he is not worth as much as they are asking.

I like the gray...a lot. He looks to be listening intently to his rider. I would work with him a lot on long and low, asking him to stretch out and keeping light contact, never letting him further develop that habit of overbending.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I feel like I'm the only one that doesn't like Monopoly. He appears to be unbalance and green with not particularly fantastic movement or jumping style. I also think I'm seeing paddling at the trot, but I'm not 100% sure about that. I would not pick this horse out for a possible hunter prospect.

He does seem to have a good attitude though and in all fairness *is* green, however, for the price I think you could find a better prospect.


----------



## notfartofall (Sep 8, 2011)

Daisy is a Dutch warmblood mare (pure) and she rides in pretty much the same way ... http://www.horseforum.com/members/2...-daisy-3192/ridden-hunter-2nd-place-21619.jpg

and she halts with her head high and neck bent, but she overbends sometimes. Whilst being ridden if you dont keep her neck bent her head comes to high up and she does a ridiculously bouncy trot and canter. does your warmblood x do the same thing ?


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

^This isn't her horse, she's looking at sales ads.


----------



## notfartofall (Sep 8, 2011)

haha ohh must of read it wrong  sorry


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

horseluver2435 said:


> Not going to lie, I'm not a fan of the first horse. The way he jumps, the way he's ridden... just not a huge fan.
> I do really like the gray- he just seems a little unsure about jumping, but the way he moves and his whole 'try' reminds me a little of Sonny- he may not know how to do it, but he's going to give it his all- and I think he'd be a good little project for you. Plus, I love the chunkiness.
> 
> The third (video link for AF &/or anyone else: Horses For Sale
> ...


Yeah the grey was my fav too. 
I cant really help the fact that the DWB X is ridden that way, i think he's a nice horse that needs to have better training.
The TB didnt really remind me of rainy, ahah. I think she was asking for a faster canter. But i like monopoly better



DraftyAiresMum said:


> I don't know much about prospective jumpers and such, but I am in love with Monopoly (the gray). He actually reminds me a lot of my boy (only older and filled out, obviously) with the way he moves. If I was the one looking between the three, I would definitely try out Monopoly.


Yeahh, im pretty sure I will be contacting his owner soon. Thank you!



equiniphile said:


> I think the DWB would be a completely different horse with a different rider. However, with all the work he needs, he is not worth as much as they are asking.
> 
> I like the gray...a lot. He looks to be listening intently to his rider. I would work with him a lot on long and low, asking him to stretch out and keeping light contact, never letting him further develop that habit of overbending.


Agreed about the DWB and goood! Im glad you like the gray too, I think he aims to please! Thanks!



Supermane said:


> I feel like I'm the only one that doesn't like Monopoly. He appears to be unbalance and green with not particularly fantastic movement or jumping style. I also think I'm seeing paddling at the trot, but I'm not 100% sure about that. I would not pick this horse out for a possible hunter prospect.
> 
> He does seem to have a good attitude though and in all fairness *is* green, however, for the price I think you could find a better prospect.


Why not a hunter if you dont mind me by asking?
And oh I know, im trying my hardest to find a cheaper price, but in my area it's a good price for him.
Thank you!


----------



## zjcgw (Jun 11, 2010)

First of all, the rider does not give the first horse justice at all. He would not be good for hunters because of his movement and the way he carries himself, but he does look like he could have cute jumping form with a rider that is not yanking the poor horse's mouth out. I am also not a fan of the other 2 horses for hunters either. 

take a look at these horses, they are cute hunters
Dakota - American Thoroughbred - Hunter Horse for Sale
This one is adorable! into the blue - Appendix Quarter Horse - Hunter Horse for Sale
adult hunters - Warmblood Other - Hunter Horse for Sale


----------



## equinesalways (Jan 5, 2010)

I would critique these horse differently depending what sort of rider you are. If you can train a horse to 3'6" you can take on a pretty big project. If you are able to ride a made horse over a course, that would change things up a lot. If you can ride a hotter horse, that too would open more options. Also, you said 3'6" prospect. Are we talking local or bigger shows? It's not impossible to find an A prospect on a budget, but your ability to bring a project along will make a difference in how much horse you can get.

I think the gray is cute and he looks easy to ride and very smooth. His jump style is alright. However, I think he lacks the athleticism to be a 3'6" horse nor do I think he'd stay sound long term with those posty hind legs. He's very drafty, travels on his forehand. I did see him blow out though the shoulder a few times and the rider had a hard time getting him around the corner. His new rider will have to be a strong rider to get that corrected. I mean strong both in the sense of a good rider and also physically.

The Dutch cross. This has apparently been in training with a pro, who I assume is not the rider in these videos. I see a horse that is pretty willing to pack around someone who bobbles, hangs, and is clumsy with the aids. I would sit on him to figure how how much is habit and how much is because of the rider. He has the athleticism you are looking for. Whether he can do a nice hunter jump, hard to tell, but I think he's worth a look. Oh, he's going to need a chiro at the very least, but I would do a very thorough PPE if all went well.

The TB. I love TB's and I think if you are on a budget, this is the way to go. This competent rider is making this horse look easy and quiet, but this horse is very goey. Not a problem if you can ride a goey horse, but you need to be honest with yourself if you would enjoy that kind of ride or not. Horse looks super green over jumps in the pic, so no way to comment on form. If the ad description is correct, the pic and vid is old. He looks fairly athletic as are most TB's.


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

zjcgw said:


> First of all, the rider does not give the first horse justice at all. He would not be good for hunters because of his movement and the way he carries himself, but he does look like he could have cute jumping form with a rider that is not yanking the poor horse's mouth out. I am also not a fan of the other 2 horses for hunters either.
> 
> take a look at these horses, they are cute hunters
> Dakota - American Thoroughbred - Hunter Horse for Sale
> ...


Alright I do understand what you're saying.

Unfortunately I cannot afford those horses, but they are very beautiful.



equinesalways said:


> I would critique these horse differently depending what sort of rider you are. If you can train a horse to 3'6" you can take on a pretty big project. If you are able to ride a made horse over a course, that would change things up a lot. If you can ride a hotter horse, that too would open more options. Also, you said 3'6" prospect. Are we talking local or bigger shows? It's not impossible to find an A prospect on a budget, but your ability to bring a project along will make a difference in how much horse you can get.
> 
> I think the gray is cute and he looks easy to ride and very smooth. His jump style is alright. However, I think he lacks the athleticism to be a 3'6" horse nor do I think he'd stay sound long term with those posty hind legs. He's very drafty, travels on his forehand. I did see him blow out though the shoulder a few times and the rider had a hard time getting him around the corner. His new rider will have to be a strong rider to get that corrected. I mean strong both in the sense of a good rider and also physically.
> 
> ...


 I believe with the help of my trainer, i could train a horse to 3'6. Easy? No, but I believe in myself that I could do it.
I'm starting to understand what your saying about the gray, I'm bummed but that's just how it works I guess.
So you think the Dutch i should look at? I wasn't sure with at that price, he comes off like he has lots of re training to do, but I could be wrong.
I love TB's as well, I went to look at a wonderful one but unfortunately with pricing it just didnt work out. I dont mind goey horses, I want more of a change.
Jeeze, you need to look at horses for me!
Thank you very much.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

The draft-cross looked very heavy in the bridle and very much on his forehand. Nice fella but he doesn't scream hunter prospect to me, especially at 3'6. He looked like the type of horse who could max out at 3'6, but if you're looking for your 3'6 show horse, you need something that can do it easily and could do 4' just as easily. 

The DW, although not ridden well in those videos, looked like he had far more potential. Even though the rider kept bumping him in the mouth and doing strange things with the reins and trying to see-saw his head down, he remained amenable thoughout. Think of what he could do with someone with better hands!


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

I might be a bit cynical and cranky, but I think people should proofread and spellcheck their ads and I am not very impressed when an ad is full of typos and spelling mistakes. And also, I'm skeptical when it says things like "he naturaly [sic] comes up underneath you." If by that you mean that the horse is pretty strung-out and on his forehand, then yes, yes he does.


----------

